# Stapedectomy



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 30, 2013)

first for me and making sure I'm not missing anything...looking at 69660 and 20926....THANKS!!! Jamie

op note:

Tympanal flap was elevated.  A minimal amount of skin was removed.  The ossicular chain was mobile.  The footplate was fixed.  The round wound was opened.  The chorda was preserved.  The facial nerve was bony covered and the tympanic membrane was intact.  Middle ear and mucosa was normal.  The stapes was then mobile.  _*A small piece of subcutaneous tissue was harvested through a small posterior pinna incision and was closed with 4-0 chromic suture.*_  The distance was measured and a 4.25 Kurz piston was selected.  The IS joint was separated.  The tendon was sectioned.  The superstructure was downfractured.  _*A Skeeter drill was then (0.8 mm) used to create a small stapedotomy.  The posterior footprint was mobile.  It was removed.  The wound was grafted.  The piston was placed on the graft and crimped to the long process.  There was good mobility of the ossicular chain prosthesis complex.*_  The tympanal flap was then returned to its anatomic position.  The external canal was then packed with Ciprodex-soaked Gelfoam and bacitracin ointment was followed by a Ciprodex-soaked cotton ball and a band-aid dressing.  The patient already awake was then transferred to the recovery room in good condition to be discharged home later today.


----------



## gloria sikora (Dec 30, 2013)

69660 appears to be the correct code.  Since the graft was harvested from the same ear I do not believe you would code that separately.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks and have a Happy New Year!!


----------

